# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Food - Еда, Питьё - Drinks

## MasterAdmin

яблоки   вкусно (tasty)    Это тоже вкусно (This is also tasty)   девочка кушает/ест арбуз (the girl is eating a watermelon)

----------


## Scotland to Russia

Comon matster you can do more than that.... pls moreeee

----------


## basurero

улитки

----------


## shadow1

I found this thread from way back.  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... light=food

----------


## voshliya

> улитки

   *во Франций мы кушаем улитки
особенно в моем районе    
и лягушки тоже   *

----------


## basurero

Лягушки мне жутко нравятся, но я никогда не пробовал улитки. Я когда-то очень хотел бы их попробовать, но они здесь нигде не продаются. Они тебе нравятся?

----------


## flowforever

> Лягушки мне жутко нравятся, но я никогда не пробовал улиток. Я очень хотел бы их как-нибудь попробовать, но они здесь нигде не продаются. Они тебе нравятся?

----------


## basurero

Спасибо!

----------


## Wowik

Морской волк (Лавраки)
Seebass    
И почему в тайских ресторанах популярна "гжельская" посуда?  ::

----------


## Lampada

"Когда поварам скучно": 
1.  http://prikol.bigmir.net/view/129808/ 
2.  http://prikol.bigmir.net/view/129809/

----------


## Lampada

Хлеб, хлеб, хлеб... http://noniunus.livejournal.com/218057.html#cutid1 
Обратите внимание, как там на ютюбе французский повар месит тесто.  Отпад!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvdtUR-XTG0

----------


## Lampada

Автоматы газированной воды давних времён.

----------


## Zaya

> Обратите внимание, как там на ютюбе французский повар месит тесто.

 Эх, а как Шарик из Простоквашино месил? ))

----------


## Winifred

мороженое, ice cream

----------


## Winifred

яйца,  eggs    омлет,  omelet

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2WbWHAMZrg
Еда.
Русско-английский видеословарь.

----------

